# Distance From Your Childhood Home



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard it said a long time ago, that most people live their lives within 50 miles of where they grew up. For some reason, as I was driving home from work, I got to thinking about it. I decided, hopefully with the aid of you good people, to put it to the test. I did think I'd add a few more options, and an 'other" choice, as some may have grown up in a military family or otherwise moved around so much as not being able to answer. I think the results will be interesting, hopefully, you'all do too. 
By the way, I do live within 50 miles of my old homestead.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's about 8,500 miles for me. Exactly 12 hour time difference, and 19 hours of straight flight time excluding lay overs.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in it. So it's zero miles.

Did move away years ago but when it came up for sale I quickly bought it. No neighbors in sight, small creek runs through, lots of fresh water springs, some hills and fully wooded. Small older house built completely out of oak, yes red oak. Cheap taxes and lots of deer and other game. Only about a half mile from thousands of acres of undeveloped river bottoms full of fish and critters. Dad knew what he was looking at when he found this place. Happy to have such a great resource with what's going on in the world.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Almost 8,000 kilometers away :vs_sob:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just over 1800 miles, now. For 43 years I lived about 260 miles away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

under 10 miles


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I still live in the city in which I was born.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mom passed a few years ago. Still have the home/farm.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I live about 60 miles away. But I work about a mile away. Does that count?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

706 miles. I'll get back there some day.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Across the street.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

East coast to West coast 

No desire to return to NYC!!

Only a visit to family then and again...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me 18 miles. in a permanent sense.

Have lived thousands of miles away for different periods of time, all know as temporary.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

200yds


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> It's about 8,500 miles for me. Exactly 12 hour time difference, and 19 hours of straight flight time excluding lay overs.


Try it in a C-130, 30+ hours to Clark, on to tan son nhut.

Westover to Edwards to Hikam to Clark and on.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

4800 miles.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Currently 350 miles from the home of my birth in Amarillo, but moved away before I can remember anything.
Currently 35 miles from the place we moved to after that.
Currently 25 miles from the place after that.
There's a general southerly pattern to our migration, and an ever decreasing distance between spots.

Since the first place I can remember falls within the 50 mile mark, that's my vote.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Try it in a C-130, 30+ hours to Clark, on to tan son nhut.
> 
> Westover to Edwards to Hikam to Clark and on.


Yep, that's about right.. 30 hours


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I live about 8 miles from where I was born.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

about 800 miles for me, However, all my brothers and other family live within 50 miles of home. I'm just the odd duck with the Military controlling where I ended up with a family.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I again live in the house in which I grew up. Mom needs help keeping it up, and I can't be bothered to lock myself into a lease in the city. 

Moved back in from 136km out (84 miles). Before that was 96km (59 miles). Looking forward to getting back out there.

Sent from my SM-T817W using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1100 miles and not one regret.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

600 miles, it is a good place to be from. I don't even like to go back and visit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Today you could not get me to move back there for love or money. 

Every night there is shooting of some sort by gangs going at it within 600 yards of the house.

The whole area has turned to trash, overrun by BLM types, muzslimes, asian gangs and "refugees".

Drove by the old home after about 15 years, my thought was, I did not bring enough ammunition (had 400 rounds in the Cherokee).

The Swedes, Pols, Jews and the DP's are long gone from the area, and with them went the peace and tranquility. 

It is today, a non declared sanctuary city.

I only go in to the city when my kid has a doctors appointment, 

really nothing there for me, family who lived there are all dead.

The fifteen room Victorian I had owned has been turned into a frat house.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Interesting results so far, never expected the percent of people who live so far away from their homestead.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I live across the street from my childhood home because my parents are still there.

I don't love this town. Matter of fact, I hate what it has become. My parents have made this town their home for over half a century, and they are too old to leave. I'm getting that way, myself. This is the way it happens.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was born in Chicago. Moved to Dallas when young and then back to Chicago. I left home when I was 17, drifted some, Denver, New Orleans, Chicago again, Milwaukee, Ft.Worth, couple a places in between, till I stumbled across Houston. Been here for over 30 years. So I am about a 1000 miles from where I was born but I wouldn't exactly call it a home. Family is spread all over.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I was born as an Air Force brat so we never really put down any roots until my Dad retired from the USAF. I'm within 10 miles of both my birth place and my parents retirement home. We like the same old places.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

2300 miles.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wiesbaden Germany as a young child, how many miles to NE Texas? Beats me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've roamed some, but ended up in the same general area. It's nice here.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It is a short walk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am blessed to have two homes, Slippy Lodge and Slippy's Camp On The River Near The Lake.

From the place of my birth, Slippy Lodge is 842 miles, The Camp On The River Near The Lake is 1037 miles

From the place that I was raised up and call my "hometown", Slippy Lodge is 224 miles, The Camp On The River Near The Lake is 138 miles.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Just over 500 miles away. Only time will tell if I make my way back there after retirement (whenever that may be). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't claim to be a native American, but I was born on the Seneca Nation of Indians Reservation. I bought the house I was raised in, a few miles away.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

350 miles at present. Ranges of 75 to 8500 miles since I left home at 18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I grew up in CT ... nuff said.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Since the poll has pretty much run it's course, I want to thank all who participated. The results were a little surprising to me, within 50 I expected,but by a larger percent, over 250 coming in a close second was a bit of a shock. 
Then I got to thinking, this site is made up mostly of conservative thinking people, perhaps if it included liberals living in their parents basement and those who live off the government the numbers would've been different?
Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I lived in Huntington WV for a long time, and I was within 25 miles of my birthplace. Currently, I am about 900 miles away from there; and I have been here for 7 years, with no intention of going back. I get around, I have been to Germany and Alaska with the Army, so I am not typical of most people.

Traveling taught me a lot of good things; like when I took a DC-10 to Germany, I learned to appreciate a big airplane, over long hauls.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

70 Nautical straight line miles! Close enough I'm home!


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

650 miles, and never going back.


----------



## sav4 (Oct 25, 2017)

300 yds away, not counting college, 4 houses on same blacktop


----------

